# I need some advice please



## rva (Feb 19, 2014)

I need an air injection control valve for my 1988 z31. I can't seem to find one so i'm thinking it could be by passed since apparently they dont make it anymore. Has anybody had ant experience with it because I couldnt even find a post...I would sure appreciate some input on this thanks Rick


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Are you sure that's the correct name for the part you are asking about?


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

page 69


300zx Parts For You webpage


----------



## rva (Feb 19, 2014)

*Thanks*

Ya thanks for that reddzx... Im looking for the part my mechanic told me to look for, he had talked to a nissan expert supposedly. Ive found the part for GM and Dodge but not Nissan..so apparently is different .....thanks again, it's no wonder I couldnt find a post huh...


----------

